# montana 7074 3 point hitch



## sabotmaker (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a Montana T7074 tractor. The 3 point lift arms are "stuck" in the fully raised position. Can't get them to lower. Hitch controls are electronic. Any help or advise greatly appreciated !


----------



## friedly (Jun 1, 2015)

I have the same issue. Did you get help? Can you give some insight?


----------



## sabotmaker (Dec 4, 2014)

*montana 7074 3 point*

Could not find an electronic control unit for 3 point. Had to bypass electronics. wired a momentary contact 3 position rocker switch directly to solenoids on hydraulic valves that control hitch.


----------



## shanem43 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am having the same issue. How did you splice in the rocker switch to the solenoids? Any help is appreciated.


----------

